# Los Estimulantes y la Electrónica



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Bueno, titulo un tanto llamativo, se me ocurrio la idea de este post al leer mi "ubicacion" tras leer el numero de post de Litio, y al recordar cierta conversacion tenida por reconocidos foristas en la que comentaban la cantidad de cerveza necesaria para mantener sus facultades mentales y aumentar su creatividad electronica, y en parte para estrenar esta sección.

La pregunta viene a ser obvia: ¿que estimulante prefieres para "trabajar" en proyectos personales?

Muchos direis, "ese Hemp todo el dia tetrahidrocannabizado", pero no, por desgracia para mi, como bien dize mi ubicacion llevo 2 meses en desintoxicacion por motivos personales (no me malpenseis), he pasado de cannabis, nootropicos, himnoticos y nicotina a NADA (bueno..., la nicotina es MUY jodida), mi anterior ubicacion era por supuesto "en las nubes". Asique no penseis que este es un post de yonkis, mas bien todo lo contrario.

Yo antes, me aficionaba a fumarme mi porrillo e ingestaba dosis mastodonticas de cafeina y/o taurina antes de ponerme con mis proyectos, en mi caso personal el THC favorecia mi concentracion en un solo tema aislandome del resto del mundo, por lo general me iba bastante bien, permitiendome estar largos periodos de tiempo diseñando circuitos o experimentando sin estresarme o frustrarme cuando las cosas no salian como debieran. Otra era la capacidad imaginatiba, la cual aumentaba bajo el efecto de estas sustancias, ocurriendoseme formas de realizar las cosas que me habrian llevado mas tiempo estando "limpio", o ser capaz de ocecarme en labores tediosas como calculo binario para matrizes (que luzes tenian que estar encendidas o apagadas en una matriz la cual solo iba a ser controlada de forma preconfigurada con un contador de bits y asistida mediante diodos para evitar efectos no deseados, lo cual es un coñaaaaaazo que solo sirve para una cosa).

Ahora que ando completametne limpio y que espero seguir asi al menos 4 meses mas, noto una lijera diferencia a la hora de afrontar mis retos personales, por ejemplo, noto una mejora sinaptica pero una enorme dispersion de mis proyectos, ahora ando con 3 a la vez cuando antes iba de uno en uno, y esto afecta a lo que tardo en terminar cada uno (mas, como cabe esperar); aparte de una enorme incapacidad de realizar cosas tediosas (la programación la he dejado de lado).

En definitiva, los estimulantes cambiaban mi conducta electronica, por lo general a mejor; y se, porque resulta obvio que muchas otras sustancias también afectan de forma positiva en este aspecto de nuestras vidas, el consumo de las mismas queda a cargo de la responsabilidad de cada uno,* no pretendo convertir esto en una guia de sustancias estimulantes* ni mucho menos, solo, al igual que el hilo ¿que musica escuchas?, saber cual es la sustancia mas abusada por los electronicos.

Ante todo librese de hipocresia puesto que todos, de una forma u otra, nos sustanciamos (quien no tenga un botiquin que levante la mano).

En ocasiones, muchos de nosotros podemos tener costumbres que no consideremos como estimularse, ya sea tomarse un cafe para despejarse, o una cervezita para relajarse, asi que, por si es el caso dire algunas sustancias y su metodo de consumo que pueden incluso hacerles ver que los actos mas nimios y cotidianos pueden suponer un "dopage" intelectual sin uno mismo saberlo:

Excitantes: Tabaco, Chocolate, Guarana, Taurina, Azucar...

Nootropicos: (estimulantes del sistema nervioso y del proceso de sinapsis): Cafeina (Cafe [incluso descafeinado], Cocacola, Redbull y derivados) Teina (por supuesto Té y algunas infusiones mas)

Neurodepresores: Alchohol (incluso a dosis muy bajas), Anihistaminicos, Antidepresivos.

Si no consumis nada de NADA, por favor, dejadlo tambien patente, seria interesante tambien ver la proporcion (que me la voy imaginando pero bueno), y por ultimo decir que no es necesario que consumais algo SIEMPRE, yo tampoco me narcotizaba siempre, simplemente que lo solais hacer de vez en cuando o en determinadas situaciones (al llegar cansados de trabajar, los fines de semana, etc...)


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Debido a posibles malentendidos con este treath paso a publicar la siguiente nota:

El uso de narcoticos por el hombre se da desde haze unos 300.000 años, es mas, esta registrado hasta que los animales se narcotizan de forma autonoma y natural, y por razones meramente ludicas. *El tema que deseo exponer no es el uso recreativo de narcoticos* o mi desintoxicacion, si no el uso de un "dopage intelectual", es decir, estimularse con un fin NO ludico, si no meramente productivo. 

Mas conocidas como "smart drougs" este tipo de sustancias se emplean CONSTANTEMENTE en todos los ambitos laborales (por ejemplo, raro es el centro laboral sin maquina de cafe). Es seguro que muchos de nosotros consumimos estas sustancias para potenciar nuestras capacidades cognitivas, nuestra concentracion o nuestras habilidades, esta es una realidad inegable y este el enfoque que pretendo dar, al margen de toda discursion sobre si las drogas son buenas o malas; a mi ver, y a los ojos de la medicina, las drogas son herramientas, y al igual que las armas, estas no son malas, si no que un mal uso las convierte en malas.

Como es logico yo pregunto por el tipo de herramienta bioquimica mas usada para quienes tratan esta tematica, ya que si preguntas a medicos de guardia, dudo mucho que consuman THC, pero anfetaminicos... es otra historia. Tengo tambien comprobado que la sustancia mas abusada en guardias nocturnos suele ser la cocaina, y en profesores la nicotina, como veis cada sector tiene una herramienta preferencial. 

Yo pregunto acerca de esto, por favor, no me malinterpreteis.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 19, 2009)

Lease cafe, red bull, cocacola, te verde, gingsen, etc y demas?


----------



## fernandob (Mar 19, 2009)

hola, para que no te quedes solo te respondere con seriedad:

el unico estimulante para trabajar es : 
que alguien me pague (hoy dia ) , antes era el gusto.
(por estimulante me refiero a algo que me motive, me estimule a ponerme a hacer algo) 



ahora si ya estamos haciendo algo ,me refiero en general a analisis y/o diseño  sea cual sea el estimulante que inicio el encontrarme en la mesa haciendolo, :
el mejor estimulante para poder trabajar es :
estar tranquilo , si es con musica: tranqui tipo vangelis.


otro estimulante solo me aleja del trabajo, o hacia el baño o hacia la cama o haica la calle a decir pavadas.

PD: la resina es el mas consumido por los electronicos cuando arman pero no genera nimgun efecto util que yo sepa, no se te ocurrio probar usar rsinas para hacer flux un poco mas "alegres" ? 

saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Mar 19, 2009)

YO de vez en cuando con mis 18 años de edad me echo una que otra copa de Vodka ligado con jugo y a jugar y compartir con mis amigos, hasta echar una bailada!

Tengo una tía que es medico y se la pasa fumando todo el tiempo que este libre de trabajo, quizás esto sea hasta una contradicción, pero es asi!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola, para que no te quedes solo te respondere con seriedad:
> 
> el unico estimulante para trabajar es :
> que alguien me pague (hoy dia ) , antes era el gusto.
> ...



 Gracias por el apollo, de todas formas te comento que la musica libera cierta cantidad de dopamina (neurotransmisor), y muy posiblemente tus motivaciones (el dinero, el afan...) tambien lo hagan. Lo curioso de la musica es que solo 2 animales somos capazes de percibirla como un estimulo positivo (los otros son unos pajaros, no me acuero ahora que especie). Por tanto en tu caso el encontrarte relajado te ayude, y el sobre estimularte, como bien dizes te mande a hacer cosas distractivas.

Una pregunta mia, al margen, ¿nunca has trabajado estresado o agobiado?


----------



## santiago (Mar 19, 2009)

mi principal estimulante es tocar la guitarra, cuando mi cerebro esta a punto de explotar, tiro todo y me pongo a tocar, el tema es complicado igual, antes de sacar el punteo de hotel california, (todos deven conocer esa cancion) me frustraba jaja 2 dias encerrado hasta que salio, por los proximos 2 meses, mi pulso era una picadora de escombro jejaja eso les hablo de cuando tenia 12 años

pero en general, es lo que mas me estimula, mejor si se esta con amigos y un asadito de por medio jejeje

por las dudas pongo un videito del tema, YouTube - Hotel California Live

saludos

pd el fin de semana algo siempre se toma


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 19, 2009)

La música es un excelente motivador, aunque cuando me veo obligado a trabajar durante toda la noche, me toca ayudarme con alguna bebida estimulante tipo redbull, dicho sea de paso, nunca me ha dado alas.

En la universidad, para las largas jornadas nocturnas de estudio, tomaba una mezcla 50-50 de cocacola y café, muy efectiva pero a la vez irritante, por lo que siempre era seguida de algún antiácido.

Sea lo que se tome, no creo que podamos vencer al cansancio.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 20, 2009)

La musica es indispensable para proyectos laaaargos, algo muy relajante. como el ruido de agua corriendo, etc.

Nunca debe faltar despues de un dia ajetreado.

saludos.


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 20, 2009)

Mmm pues principalmente música y dormir (y dormir con música) para que las ideas convergan un poco al levantarme, y no lo había pensado de esa manera pero me doy cuenta que consumo buenas cantidades de azúcares    y en general nada de cosas raras, no coca, no coca cola, no red bull, etc. pero hoy mismo empiezo a probar, digo ya para sentirme en onda con la comunidad forera ..


----------



## fernandob (Mar 20, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta mia, al margen, ¿nunca has trabajado estresado o agobiado?



si hemp.
una vez que tenia que hacer para un tercero un proyecto con cop8 mi primer micro .
amanecia y yo no habia dormido.
todo un mes , una sola vez lo vivi y nunca mas , nunca mas de nunca mas.
encima , como deje de lado otras cosas a pesar de que agarre en un solo trabajo buena $$$$ cuando hice la cuenta a fin de mes habia hecho lo mismo que trabajando normalmente .

de ahora en mas elijo y no dejo que nadie me apure en nada (me refier a la electronica.........por que el resto......la vida es a veces estresante )..


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2009)

¡MATE!
Y amargo... Con el tiempo se le encuentra un qué sé yo.
Más de una vez me he encontrado con el soldador en la mano, trabajando en lo que sea, todo va bien... Pero no estoy contento. Ahí me doy cuenta de que quiero mate, caliento agua, armo el mate y ahora sí, a seguir.
En general, cuando me tengo que sentar a hacer algo por un buen rato, el mate se me hace una compañía ideal.
Es más, estoy tomando mate mientras escribo.

Hay una frase de Hernán Casciari (periodista y escritor argentino radicado en España) que me gusta mucho: "El mate es exactamente lo contrario que la televisión. Te hace conversar si estás con alguien, y te hace pensar cuando estás solo".
Esta es la página del autor y acá está un capítulo espectacular para los materos como yo, de donde sale la frase de más arriba.
Ese blog fue premiado por todos lados y es (o fue) el más leído de habla hispana y quizá más.

Saludos

PS:


			
				LIAMNEESON dijo:
			
		

> ...música y dormir...para que las ideas convergan un poco al levantarme...


Mejor que conver*j*an, porque como lo escribiste parece que tus sueños son... llamativos, ¿no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2009)

Afortunadamente, nunca me ha hecho falta "falopearme" con nada para poder trabajar. Gracias a Dios, mi concentración la tengo muy buena y no le hago asco a trabajar o estudiar las horas que sean necesarias, sin requerir ningún tipo de "apoyo" extra. Claro que esto no quiere decir que no beba café o cosas con alcohol, pero lo hago por placer y no por necesidad.

Acá en Argentina, es  muy común tomar mate (una infusión de una "yerba" que no tiene nada que ver con la mariajuana   ), y he tomado bastante cuando estudiaba en la universidad, aún cuando sus supuestos efectos mejoradores de la concentración nunca se dieron conmigo. Pero lo dejé de tomar cuando estudiaba con un amigo que le agregaba ciertos "yuyos" (hojas de algunas plantas que le dan un mejor sabor al mate) que lo unico que potenciaban era el efecto laxante de la bebida, a raíz de lo cual tenía que sacar pensión en el baño. Por lo demás...todo OK.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ...estudiaba con un amigo que le agregaba ciertos "yuyos" (hojas de algunas plantas que le dan un mejor sabor al mate) ...



Puaj, asco, hereje, cochino, arruinador de yerba. Tu amigo puede tomar todo el mate que quiera, pero que no me invite por favor.
Por otro lado... ¿no te habrá puesto hojas de ombú? Con eso sí que necesitás poner una chapita con tu nombre en la puerta del baño.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por otro lado... ¿no te habrá puesto hojas de ombú? Con eso sí que necesitás poner una chapita con tu nombre en la puerta del baño.



No creo que haya ombúes por acá...
Nop....era una yerba que usan la mayoría de las viejas para el mate y que a todo el mundo le gusta, pero ni me acuerdo como se llama, y en mí (y algunos otros)...tenían un efecto espantoso! Casí que tomaba el mate sentado en el inodoro   

En fin...hace años que lo dejé, a pesar de que a mi esposa y su familia le encanta, pero yo....paso.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 20, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ...No creo que haya ombúes por acá...
> Nop....era una yerba que usan la mayoría de las viejas para el mate y que a todo el mundo le gusta, pero ni me acuerdo como se llama, y en mí (y algunos otros)...tenían un efecto espantoso! Casí que tomaba el mate sentado en el inodoro


No habra sido Cola de quirquincho?




> En fin...hace años que lo dejé, a pesar de que a mi esposa y su familia le encanta, pero yo....paso.


Misterio resuelto --> Era cola de quirquincho.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Misterio resuelto --> Era cola de quirquincho.



La Cola de Quirquincho, dicen por ahí, que es un afrodisíaco y que cura la impotencia. Si un compañero de estudios le puso eso en el mate...
¿Estás sugiriendo lo que pienso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> La Cola de Quirquincho, dicen por ahí, que es un afrodisíaco y que cura la impotencia. Si un compañero de estudios le puso eso en el mate...
> ¿Estás sugiriendo lo que pienso?



JUA!
En el estado que quedaba el OGT al salir del baño, no creo que hubiera tenido exito en nada de eso!

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 20, 2009)

Es de multiples usos.   
Vaya uno a saber las intensiónes del compañero de estudios, pero al menos sabemos que la esposa esta feliz.

_Hieronymus, J.: (1882:329) para Lycopodium saururus Lam., n.v. cola de quirquincho, escribe: "Córdoba, Tucumán, Salta. La cola de quirquincho tiene en sus efectos mucha semejanza con su aliado el Licopodium selago L., y como éste es un emenagogo abortivo y purgante drástico y muy fuerte. Los habitantes de las sierras dicen que tiene también propiedades afrodisíacas, que excita apetitos desordenados y que hasta cura la impotencia en el varón y la esterilidad de la muger" (sic)._


----------



## aguevara (Mar 20, 2009)

Bueno al igual que Hemp, solia ser un poco yonki (lo cual beneficiaba el pensamiento abstracto que todo diseñador debe tener) y si .. lo confieso algun cigarrillo de cannabis, ahora solo la vendo y por entregas mayores a los 100 kilos (deja mas que cualquier diseño).
Vaya que es broma no se lo tomen en serio no vendo mas que mis cacharros que diseño, y bueno llego una epoca en mi vida en la que el sentimiento ecologico me dio duro y me dije, para que quemar yerba ? por que acabar con nuestra naturaleza ? y bueno heme aqui con mas de 5 años sin dañar al planeta, ahora lo resuelvo con dosis masivas de cafe, taurina y unos pistaches.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Es de multiples usos.
> Vaya uno a saber las intensiónes del compañero de estudios, pero al menos sabemos que la esposa esta feliz.



Epppa..me entendieron mal! Cuando dije que a mi esposa le gusta el mate, me refería al mate solo, no con ese yuyo! Ella le pone cascaritas de naranja y esas cosas...aunque tal vez....   

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> ...aunque tal vez....



Lo dicho, muchos lo hacemos sin saberlo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 20, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hay una frase de Hernán Casciari (periodista y escritor argentino radicado en España) que me gusta mucho: "El mate es exactamente lo contrario que la televisión. Te hace conversar si estás con alguien, y te hace pensar cuando estás solo".
> Esta es la página del autor y acá está un capítulo espectacular para los materos como yo, de donde sale la frase de más arriba.
> Ese blog fue premiado por todos lados y es (o fue) el más leído de habla hispana y quizá más.



Después de leer ese entretenido relato, por fin entendí la importancia de esa tan nombrada bebida.

Quien me invita a unos mates?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 20, 2009)

Desconfia de los foreros que te digan "yerba no hay"


( Google que hacemos yerba no hay )


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 20, 2009)

Gracias por la advertencia.


----------



## santiago (Mar 20, 2009)

hay un problemita con el mate, jejeje
mi viejo, si no toma mate no vive, es una draga de mates, si pasa un dia completo sin tomar mate le duele la cabeza, y se siente con malestar general, en definitiva, la mateina es bastante adictiva

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 20, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Después de leer ese entretenido relato, por fin entendí la importancia de esa tan nombrada bebida.
> 
> Quien me invita a unos mates?



Tengo yerba, cuando quieras pasá que estás invitado. Palabra de "adicto" al mate. 
De paso, mandale saludos a tu viejo Santi, que es casi colega mío por lo que decís.

Saudos


----------



## Dano (Mar 20, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Andres Cuenca dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Como estas?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9iIgQN5uZE



Shiale... sabia que tenia que ponerle llave al cajon donde guardo mi medicina...


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 20, 2009)

Modificando un poco el tema, creo que tambien podemos considerar estimulante ciertos videos que hay en la red, en lo personal tengo algunos de la persona que mas admiro que es Steve Jobs, quien nomas no le gusta detenerse por nada del mundo.... aunque tambien se que es un hijo de la fregada en busca del perfeccionismo, pero gracias a eso tenemos mucha de la tecnologia actual...

YouTube - Think Different (EspaÃ±ol)

YouTube - Discurso de Steve jobs en Stanford (subtitulado)


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 21, 2009)

Soy otro de los que está con el mate, medio termo a la mañana (1/2 litro), un termo a la tarde (1 litro).
Y es cierto lo que dijeron más arriba, una vez me fuí a sacar una muela y se complicó (tuvieron que cortar encía) y estuve dos semanas sin mate. Y andaba un poco zombi, sin energía, ese tiempo dormía mucho más. Después cuando me dijeron que podía volver a tomar mate el contraste fué bastante marcado, ahí no faltaba energía y se fue el efecto zombi.
Así que soy mate dependiente, como otros del café, u otras bebidas/estimulantes. Sin embargo en las épocas que me ejercito (la actual no es una de esas) la dependencia se reduce porque la energía ya la tiene uno de por sí.
En fin, podriamos armar un grupos de materos anónimos pero creo que ni bien se junten dos o tres ya va a saltar uno diciendo "¿quién pone el agua?".


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Modificando un poco el tema, creo que tambien podemos considerar estimulante ciertos videos que hay en la red, en lo personal tengo algunos de la persona que mas admiro que es Steve Jobs, quien nomas no le gusta detenerse por nada del mundo.... aunque tambien se que es un hijo de la fregada en busca del perfeccionismo, pero gracias a eso tenemos mucha de la tecnologia actual...



Dejando un momento de lado el tema principal, en mi opinion MAC es una secta, ese es su enfoque comercial, realmente sus inovaciones tecnologicas son solo en un sentido, en el otro son completamente esclavos. Pongamos como caso el actual iPhone: un telefono que es de todo menos telefono, un telefono que en los blogs de telefonia se le pone a parir por sus bagas prestaciones, un telefono obligado por apple a tener un contrato esclavo y que solo se vende libre en alemania debido a su legislacion y a 1000€, un telefono con problemas de cobertura y ya 2 remodelaciones para bajar su precio de produccion, un telefono que los primeros que lo compraron financiaron su desarrollo, pero eso si, un concepto de interfad completamente revolucionario. ¿eso es invovacion tecnologica? ¿o ponerle una ginda muy bonita a una tarta amarga?

Yo en estos campos prefiero pensar en Ubuntu, un sistema credo por ususarios para usuarios, un sistema con el que nadie gana dinero, un sistema que tiene una plantilla fija de 50000 programadores dedicados a los que solo les dan las gracias. Es la revolucion tecnologica de las hormigas, pequeños aportes que suman un gran trabajo. Esto me parece mas inspirador, algo de lo que realmente si puedes formar parte.

Volveindo al tema:


----------



## Cacho (Mar 21, 2009)

Ardogan dijo:
			
		

> ...podriamos armar un grupos de materos anónimos pero creo que ni bien se junten dos o tres ya va a saltar uno diciendo "¿quién pone el agua?".



¿Y por qué anónimos?
Mejor nos juntamos todos a tomar mate directamente, ¿no te parece mejor?

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 21, 2009)

Amargo, dulce o con yuyos?  
Rosamonte , Taragui o CeBeSe ?

Yo me anoto en amargos con Rosamonte, el resto no es mate ;-)


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Dejando un momento de lado el tema principal, en mi opinion MAC es una secta, ....



  Me recordaste una portada de la revista Wired, cuando vaticinaban la caida de apple...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, titulo un tanto llamativo, se me ocurrio la idea de este post al leer mi "ubicacion" tras leer el numero de post de Litio, y al recordar cierta conversacion tenida por reconocidos foristas en la que comentaban la cantidad de cerveza necesaria para mantener sus facultades mentales y aumentar su creatividad electronica, y en parte para estrenar esta sección........)


Creo que conozco a quien te estas refiriendo.
Pero recuerdo que el concepto total era: _"Que la cerveza (Como el mate) estimula la conversación, emborracha poco....."._

Actualmente estoy empleando una metodología "Lateral", cuando tengo un problema y no veo la solución, me pongo mas activo en el foro, analizar problemas ajenos parece que estimula mis neuronas y me ayuda a encontrar mi solución.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Lo cierto es que ocecarse con un mismo tema causa frustracion y estres, y este una disminucion del tamaño del hipocampo y a consecuencia un "bloqueo" en la tarea desenpeñada.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 21, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Amargo, dulce o con yuyos?
> Rosamonte , Taragui o CeBeSe ?
> 
> Yo me anoto en amargos con Rosamonte, el resto no es mate ;-)



Amargo, por supuesto. No se acepta ni siquiera la mentira esa de "un poquito de azucar al primero".
De yerbas... Rosamonte está bueno. Mi preferida, La Merced de Campo. Y NADA MÁS adentro del mate, sólo agua y una bombilla.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Actualmente ... cuando tengo un problema y no veo la solución, me pongo mas activo en el foro, analizar problemas ajenos parece que estimula mis neuronas y me ayuda a encontrar mi solución.



|Yo hago lo mismo!

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no lo baticino, es mas me parece muy logico que al querer salirse de la norma establecida comercialmente le den ese enfoque, si no mira su eslogan "think diferent". Es mas, se enfatizan en querer dar una imagen limpia y moderna, y eso tiene su gancho, y teniendo en cuenta (segun mis estimaciones) que entre un 60-70% de la poblacion mundial es completamente ignorante y borrega, mercado no les falta; pero todo lo que hazen esta enfocado a un sectarismo, mira el iPod, solo puedes cargar musica con iTunes, que curiosamente es un reproductor musical para el ordenador (obviamente para que, si no sabes, no uses otro o te busques otro), y ademas es una plataforma de venta musical online SOLO para su tienda... o el iTV que SOLO es compatible con macs... y como estos ejemplos mil.

El que cree saber compra mac, el que sabe lo desprecia.


----------



## Guest (Abr 15, 2009)

.




Hemp "ojala" puedas salir del embole,

conoci a un chavon que era adicto al polo positivo de las pilas !, 



.


----------



## Guest (Abr 15, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si yo *por desgracia* ya sali... creanme, vive mejor un heroinomano que ustedes. Lo que pasa es que a los que estamos aqui nos gusta mas lo que hacemos que la heroina (o eso creo...)
Por otro lado: mmmm polos positivos mmm... 

P.D.: Ya se paso litio a quitarme mis vacas voladoras  :x


----------



## karl (Abr 15, 2009)

hola!

estimulantes químicos no uso, salvo que un café con 6 cucharadas de café soluble y dos de chocolate (ambos contienen cafeína) sea una droga  pero eso me acelera demasiado, lo que suelo hacer es escuchar musica electrónica (We Are The Robots de Kraftwerk, una y otra vez).

especifiqué químicos porque como dije, hay rituales que tienen el mismo efecto que las drogas, es decir condicionan al cerebro a trabajar en un solo modo y banda por decirlo de alguna forma, ejemplo de eso es el Vudu, los tipos que se flagelan en las procesiones catolicas y a los que los sanadores milagrosos "curan" por un acelerón de adrenalina son algunos ejemplos.

Los riesgos con todos estos medtodos de ajuste son los mismos, trabaja 43 horas sin descanso y empiezas a ver lucesitas, no te sientes cansado y sientes algo de calor, así que decides regresar a tu casa manejando... tus reflejos no son tan rapidos como crees... Darwin llama a la puerta

Hemp, una pregunta un tanto indiscreta por tu ultimo comentario ¿acaso calificarias mejor un acelerón de heroina que el aceleron que se siente cuando resuelves un problema complicado en un campo que te es nuevo?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 15, 2009)

Para mi mi mejor estimulante es la coca - cola, me tomo 4 vasitos y estoy mas despierto que un pibe antes de debutar jajaj. Luego de entrar en ese estado de hiperactividad constante me pongo a diseñar placas circuitos , responder mensajes de foros de electronica.

haa y me faltaba algo...

espero que no se lo tomen a mal..

Para mi la mejor forma de solucionar un problema es a las 4 de la madrugada despertarse para ir al baño y mientras estoy haciendo del cuerpo como que magicamente me vienen todas las soluciones a la cabeza jajjajajajj.... es verdad intentenlo alguna vez

PD: Drogarse es malo..........la unica droga que para mi es buena es la de enamorarse ajjaja re cursi pero es la causa el mejor efecto.

Creo que me fui al pasto ajjaj ya fue algo mas para conocerme ajaj


----------



## Immanuel (Abr 16, 2009)

Solo denme una coca - cola bien fria y me tendran listo para hacer lo que sea.


----------



## Guest (Abr 16, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Hemp, una pregunta un tanto indiscreta por tu ultimo comentario ¿acaso calificarias mejor un acelerón de heroina que el aceleron que se siente cuando resuelves un problema complicado en un campo que te es nuevo?



Bueno a ver, por experiencia propia, NO te recomiendo probar el opio por la simple razon de que *es mejor que la vida misma*, y hay cosas que es mejor NO conocer. Por otro lado resolver un problema nuevo no me sadiface, lo que me sadisface es crear algo que primero estubo en mi mente y despues consegi elavorar con mis manos, eso me resulta MUY excitante; En comparacion con el opio? pues no se que decirte, son cosas bien distintas, creo que el opio se lleva la palma, pero por  la simple razon de que me lo puedo meter cuantas veces quiera (NO sin consecuencias). Por lo que no considero mejor el subidon de la heroina frente al subidon de la electronica, pero si que lo considero mayor.

A la posdata de Moyano Jonathan, las drogas SON HERRAMIENTAS, y al igual que las armas, su uso ludico *indiscriminado* es nocibo, en eso creo que no cabe discursion. Pero en si las drogas no son malas. Por cierto, un litro de cocacola ES UNA BURRADA ( te lo dize un hipocrita reabilitado  )

P.D.: El amor me ha echo mas daño que ninguna otra droga


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> karl dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pum, pum y mas pum  a tus faltas de ortografia che ........... 
lo de sadisface me quedo en duda si es un error o mezclas satisfaccion con sadismo en forma inconsciente?

igual tu ultimo renglon demuestra experiencia y conocimiento .


----------



## karl (Abr 16, 2009)

Hemp, no estaba preguntando para agarrar valor, simplemente tengo curiosidad.
Pregunte así por que tengo formación de cientifico (Químico Industrial), y una obsesión por resolver problemas diversos. que pueden ir desde crear algo con las "pinzas" hasta encontrar el modo de hacer algo. en mi caso, el lograr algo nuevo o resolver un problema me da un acelerón muy fuerte, comparable a un orgasmo mental (de tantas "chaquetas mentales" sera? ), y si puedo tener información de alguien que "ha estado ahí" creo que es mejor para algunos casos que el "ir" por uno mismo, por ejemplo a la guerra.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2009)

o a donde una suegra nueva.


----------



## Guest (Abr 16, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> Hemp, no estaba preguntando para agarrar valor, simplemente tengo curiosidad.
> Pregunte así por que tengo formación de cientifico (Químico Industrial), y una obsesión por resolver problemas diversos. que pueden ir desde crear algo con las "pinzas" hasta encontrar el modo de hacer algo. en mi caso, el lograr algo nuevo o resolver un problema me da un acelerón muy fuerte, comparable a un orgasmo mental (de tantas "chaquetas mentales" sera? ), y si puedo tener información de alguien que "ha estado ahí" creo que es mejor para algunos casos que el "ir" por uno mismo, por ejemplo a la guerra.



No es el mismo caso, yo no he sido heroinomano, ni mucho menos, solo lo he probado una vez, y algunas cosas mas probe que si que recomiendo a la gente (mi nick por ejemplo, advierto, tan solo probarlo, no agarrarlo). Una cosa es ir a la guerra y otra hacer tiro deportivo, al menos disparar un arma una vez puede resultar instructivo. Es muy dificil meterse en el tema sin que "puretas" te llamen apologizador. De todas formas no te explique esa parrafada para "acerte tomar valor" (mas bien todo lo contrario), si no para darte a entender que si que existen placeres mayores que ese orgasmo mental y que orgarmos fisicos, ya no mas saludables o mejores, si no mayores.
Algo que si me planteo de seguro y que si que recomiendo es meterse heroina una vez jubilado, al menos yo prefiero que me limpien el culo en una residencia por yonki que por senil, que a esas alturas todo importa ya muy poco.

fernandob, si eres tan amable escribeme bien las faltas que cometi, soy muy vago de ir a la rae. Ahora estoy con linux y no se porque el cabron me ha cojido el diccionario ingles y TODAS las palabras segun él estan mal escritas.

P.D.: ¿como puedes amar a tu mujer y odiar a tu suegra? ¿o es ella la que te odia?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 16, 2009)

Nota. Este es un mensaje algo fuera de tópico, por lo que si lo mueve algún moderador lo entiendo.

No tenia ni la mas mínima idea que era eso de yonki ( disculpen mi inocencia ops: ), y como hemp ya lo a nombrado mucho, me pregunte ¿Que es lo que quiere decir este tio? y buscado en sangoogle me tope con esta serie muy divertida y que me ha dejado claro muchas dudas.

YouTube - Malviviendo 1x05 - "Callejosos"



> Si tiene una mala conexion a internet y les corta el video a cada rato, les sugiero que pinchen el botón HQ en la parte baja del cuadro de video.



La entrevista al "exconsumidor" esta de fabula.

Pueden ver mas capítulos en esta pagina

http://malviviendo.com/

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Abr 16, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Nota. Este es un mensaje algo fuera de tópico, por lo que si lo mueve algún moderador lo entiendo.



Juas, como si hubiera alguien por encima tulla   



			
				Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> No tenia ni la mas mínima idea que era eso de yonki ( disculpen mi inocencia ops: ), y como hemp ya lo a nombrado mucho, me pregunte ¿Que es lo que quiere decir este tio? y buscado en sangoogle me tope con esta serie muy divertida y que me ha dejado claro muchas dudas.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWzgRHC5apY
> 
> ...



Ese video es una parodia de un programa de TV llamado "Callejeros", todos los que intervienen son actores falseando la realidad, te presento a Ramon el Yonki, un auntentico Yonki, y lo mejor, este es de verdad, sin actuar:

YouTube - RamÃ³n - yonki de pitis

P.D.: Este es el programa (y capitulo) exacto al que parodia el video que has puesto: http://www.megavideo.com/?s=seriesyonkis&v=O8WAOLL1&confirmed=1 Estos si son yonkies de verdad.


----------



## santiago (Abr 17, 2009)

huy loco, me hicieron acordar con lo de la coca cola, una vez, fuimos con los amigos de la escuela a comprar una coca, al final no se por que me quede, los vagos, me hicieron una joda, se tomaron la coca-cola y llenaron la botella con otra porqueria, nos se si naran po... o doble cola, no se un asco, un vasito de eso basto para tenerme una semana pegado al inodoro ,,la put que ...... 
 no basto ni 2 tabletas de suprasec, menos que menos pastilla de carbon , que desgracia

saludos


----------



## karl (Abr 17, 2009)

Hemp, no interpreté tu comentario como si me animaras a meterme algo, simplemente confirmaba tu posición de que el saber algo (sobre todo si afecta la salud) no es justificante suficiente para probarlo.

He conocido a varias personas adictas en distintos niveles a alguna sustancia, en un caso es triste, ya que este hombre es albañil, y vendió "nomas por la necesidad" sus herramientas, por lo que ahora vive peor que antes, ya es viejo y no puede trabajar mucho, por otro lado conozco a un compañero de la escuela que ha experimentado con hongos alucinogenos y otras cosas, cuenta que su viaje fue malo, oia que abajo de la tienda en la que estaba habia insectos escabando, y no podia salir o moverse porque escuchaba unos coyotes aullar, (tal vez alguna persona que viva en el campo sepa que un coyote no es mucho mas agresivo que un perro, y no ataque si se le deja en paz, pero nosotros somos urbanicolas, así que... )


----------



## Guest (Abr 17, 2009)

.



Immanuel, te das con coca-cola ?, yo la uso para aflojar tuercas recontra oxidadas.



.


----------



## karl (Abr 17, 2009)

La coca cola es el disolvente universal, puede disolver oxido, dientes, el tracto digestivo, ceramica, manchas de productos organicos, etc, creo que los Aliens tienen cocacola por sangre (cuando los hieren sueltan acido que disuelve todo como si fuera acetona atacando unicel)


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2009)

esos Xenomorfos... Cuando se acabe la cocacola del planeta tierra ya tenemos a quienes sacarle la "Coca".

PD: Xenomorfo es el nombre cientifico de los "Aliens" Octavos pasajeros y demas.

saludos.


----------



## Guest (Abr 19, 2009)

No os desvieis del tema que hacen recorte, y Litio no quiere cachondeos en este hilo.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 19, 2009)

"los estimulantes y la electronica" 

ESTE TEMA ya es un desvio total     
que problema irse hacia la coca cola o la seven up


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 20, 2009)

Mensaje temporal

Los mensajes que hacían alusión a las acciones de moderación fueron movidos a esta dirección:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about32407.html

Nuevos mensajes relativos a ese tema por favor hacerlos allí.

Gracias.


----------

